# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Fotos repetidas

## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
 Quando se publica fotos repetidas como é que se apagam?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Bem vão ficar repetidas :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro  :Olá:  

Coloca-nos o link da foto repetida para a podermos remover  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá Pedro  
> 
> Coloca-nos o link da foto repetida para a podermos remover


  :Olá:  Obrigado Julio.

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...87/ppuser/4061

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...86/ppuser/4061

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...60/ppuser/4061

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...87/ppuser/4061

 Quatro fotos repetidas e uma duas vezes só mesmo eu :yb624:

----------

